# DGG Tulip?



## dbouch (Jul 2, 2013)

i was on ebay recently and came across a "store" that listed some deutsche grammophon vinyl as "DGG Tulip" while others were simply listed as "DGG". 

i'm reasonably new to all of this and haven't seen the "tulip" designation before.

can anybody explain?

thx


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some of the LPs had tulip motifs on the circular LP labels themselves, hence the name. If you google pictures of 'dgg LP tulips', you'll see.


----------



## dbouch (Jul 2, 2013)

got it. does that make them any more or less desirable for vinyl collectors? like, say, the RCA shaded dogs, etc?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

They tend to be older, at least. I don´t really know about possible differences in pressings. Maybe others know more here ...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As joen cph stated, the DGG tulip pressings are just older. I think the tulips were ueed till around 1968/ 69 and then replaced by the black and white lines around the border of the label. Whether a pressing is collectable or not depends on who wants it and its rarity.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

To my ears, the sound of the DGG big tulip lps is a little more rounded, with somewhat of a more natural sounding presence than most of the later DG pressings. You'll have to listen, compare and draw your own conclusions.


----------

